# A Mod poll of a different sort...



## CJB85 (1/4/19)

Hi Guys

So I have been doing my level best to do some proper research before buying my next mod, but so many things look nice and I am a little scared of selective bias.
So, I want this community to give ONLY NEGATIVE FEEDBACK on the devices below, if you have nothing bad to say, rather say nothing. I don't care about the personal aesthetic opinions, so no "I do not like the resin", but rather "the resin chips off after a week" type feedback. I want to see the potential problems that these devices may have, rather than the things people like about them.

Here are the devices that I am seriously considering at this point...


Vaporesso Armour Pro
Vaporesso Luxe
iJoy UNIV (Shogun)
Geekvape Aegis (or Legend)
Vandy Vape Jackaroo

Whichever device I eventually buy, will probably be paired with an OFRF Gear (or something similar, we will play the negative feedback game on RTAs a little later).

TIA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (1/4/19)

Vaporesso Armour Pro - Been in use for about 5 months. Battery door keeps popping open. Lost 2 20700 batteries because of it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Elmien (1/4/19)

I have an Aegis Legend. Negatives I have picked up on: 

-The rubber on the sides collects some fluff. Not much but it is there. It seems to get better the more I use it though.
-The puff counter only goes up to 999 then resets so if you want to keep proper track of your puffs some other record keeping will need to be involved.
-Out of the box, it has a strong rubber smell for a day or two.
-The cover for the USB port does not sit flush on one side.
-The battery door takes a bit of effort to close when you have batteries in.

Hope this helps!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir (1/4/19)

CJB85 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> Vaporesso Armour Pro
> ...



Armour Pro- Battery door issues, battery life not the greatest (comparing to a mirage running the same tank)
Luxe- Weight, Battery life (the big colour screen i assume causes most of t)
Aegis- not as shockproof as claimed, see a few broken ones recently (panel comes off the front, battery doors break

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (1/4/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Vaporesso Armour Pro - Been in use for about 5 months. Battery door keeps popping open. Lost 2 20700 batteries because of it



Had the same issue , easy fix is to just bend the lip for the battery door a bit down , fixed my issue  

Firmware upgrade apparently fixes the pre-heat function causing the battery life issues , but I haven't managed to connect my device successfully (suspect issue with my USB cable).


----------



## Daniel (1/4/19)

CJB85 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> So I have been doing my level best to do some proper research before buying my next mod, but so many things look nice and I am a little scared of selective bias.
> So, I want this community to give ONLY NEGATIVE FEEDBACK on the devices below, if you have nothing bad to say, rather say nothing. I don't care about the personal aesthetic opinions, so no "I do not like the resin", but rather "the resin chips off after a week" type feedback. I want to see the potential problems that these devices may have, rather than the things people like about them.
> ...



Vaporesso Armour Pro - battery door issue (easy fix though) , battery life due to pre-heat function , scratches up easily (well the silver one) 
Geekvape Legend - battery life is k@K!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (1/4/19)

Daniel said:


> Had the same issue , easy fix is to just bend the lip for the battery door a bit down , fixed my issue
> 
> Firmware upgrade apparently fixes the pre-heat function causing the battery life issues , but I haven't managed to connect my device successfully (suspect issue with my USB cable).



My Armour pro has what seems to be the latest/ only available FW version from their website. Battery life still not that wonderful.
Connecting it to desktop suite to upgrade- had to turn mod off, hold down fire button then plug in to usb, while still holding fire button. released once it read the mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/4/19)

CJB85 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> So I have been doing my level best to do some proper research before buying my next mod, but so many things look nice and I am a little scared of selective bias.
> So, I want this community to give ONLY NEGATIVE FEEDBACK on the devices below, if you have nothing bad to say, rather say nothing. I don't care about the personal aesthetic opinions, so no "I do not like the resin", but rather "the resin chips off after a week" type feedback. I want to see the potential problems that these devices may have, rather than the things people like about them.
> ...



Battery life of Aegis sucks the hairy round ones. Once it's at about 50% massive loss in power.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/4/19)

Aegis (not Legend) - Does not hit as hard on 80W as some of my other mods, have to set it higher to get the same satisfaction and the screen, though set on maximum, is still fairly dark and difficult to see what's going on


----------



## CJB85 (1/4/19)

Oh dear lord, I am in love... I only just stumbled onto the Tesla Punk 220w and WOW!

Can anyone dissuade me from buying this piece of art, or alternatively let me know who has stock of the black version?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (1/4/19)

CJB85 said:


> Oh dear lord, I am in love... I only just stumbled onto the Tesla Punk 220w and WOW!
> 
> Can anyone dissuade me from buying this piece of art, or alternatively let me know who has stock of the black version?


I have the 85w single battery version, heavy but nice little mod

Sent from small screen


----------



## CJB85 (1/4/19)

JurgensSt said:


> I have the 85w single battery version, heavy but nice little mod
> 
> Sent from small screen


I can live with the heavy... do you know if Afrivape is safe to buy from? It seems that they are the only people with stock.


----------



## JurgensSt (1/4/19)

CJB85 said:


> I can live with the heavy... do you know if Afrivape is safe to buy from? It seems that they are the only people with stock.


Can't say. Picked up mine from a little Vape shop in the Vaal

Sent from small screen


----------



## X-Calibre786 (1/4/19)

CJB85 said:


> I can live with the heavy... do you know if Afrivape is safe to buy from? It seems that they are the only people with stock.


Yeah they're good. I've bought from them a few times.


----------



## Vilaishima (1/4/19)

Vaporesso Luxe - The time resets when removing the batteries. This really irritates me as it means the time/date feature is totally useless as I am not going to set it everytime I take out the batteries.


----------



## Juan_G (1/4/19)

iJOY Shogun - 3 Months old - Paint is fading a LITTLE bit from heavy usage. And that's the Only very little negative thing about it.


----------



## CJB85 (1/4/19)

Juan_G said:


> iJOY Shogun - 3 Months old - Paint is fading a LITTLE bit from heavy usage. And that's the Only very little negative thing about it.


I am very drawn to this mod as well... looks to be a no fuss setup and looks pretty damn cool too.


----------



## CaliGuy (1/4/19)

*Vaporesso* *Armor* *Pro*
Have a Brushed Silver unit, had it for 3 months now using a Golishi 21700 battery. Don’t have any issue with the battery door, use it exclusively with single coil RTA’s and get around 400 puffs on a full 4.35V charge, slightly less puffs on 4.2V charge. 

Biggest Con for me is the tinted screen. Hard to see in daylight and inpossiable to see with Polorised Shades on.


----------



## CJB85 (1/4/19)

CaliGuy said:


> *Vaporesso* *Armor* *Pro*
> Have a Brushed Silver unit, had it for 3 months now using a Golishi 21700 battery. Don’t have any issue with the battery door, use it exclusively with single coil RTA’s and get around 400 puffs on a full 4.35V charge, slightly less puffs on 4.2V charge.
> 
> Biggest Con for me is the tinted screen. Hard to see in daylight and inpossiable to see with Polorised Shades on.


What wattage do you run this setup at?


----------



## CaliGuy (1/4/19)

Max 38w but my preference is to vape around 26w to 32w depending on the juice profile.


----------



## Juan_G (1/4/19)

CJB85 said:


> I am very drawn to this mod as well... looks to be a no fuss setup and looks pretty damn cool too.


It's definitely a no fuss mod, I can recommend it for sure! The mod as a whole is still in great condition and there has been absolutely no issues with it.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (1/4/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Vaporesso Armour Pro - Been in use for about 5 months. Battery door keeps popping open. Lost 2 20700 batteries because of it


How did you loose the battery, like really lost it or was it damaged? If damaged how? I have dropped a few but did not seem to be something wrong with them

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## JurgensSt (1/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> How did you loose the battery, like really lost it or was it damaged? If damaged how? I have dropped a few but did not seem to be something wrong with them


First battery hit the counter and had a dent in it. Second battery hit the ground on the bottom edge of the battery and bent the egde. 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/4/19)

JurgensSt said:


> First battery hit the counter and had a dent in it. Second battery hit the ground on the bottom edge of the battery and bent the egde.
> 
> Sent from small screen



Thats sad @JurgensSt


----------



## JurgensSt (1/4/19)

Silver said:


> Thats sad @JurgensSt


That's life. Vape some, loose some batteries 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (1/4/19)

Is it just me or does most of this thread sound like a Jay Haize review?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy (1/4/19)

Have to agree, sure most of us here at some point did the Funky-Monkey-Squid-Dance trying our damn best to stop a beloved setup from hitting the ground. 

I would pay top subscription dollars to either laugh my ass off or be really impressed if there was a way to somehow watch endless videos of vapers caught in the act fumbling or making a epic save.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CaliGuy (1/4/19)

Adephi said:


> Is it just me or does most of this thread sound like a Jay Haize review?



Joh what you smoking there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

